# Custom made fully planted Amazon Tree Boa Biotope vivarium from ddreptiles



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

So happy with this viv, thanks to David from ddreptiles.


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i love the looks of it :2thumb:


i would say that i cannot see a drainage layer under the substrate. if you intend on keeping this viv humid then the substrate will sour pretty quickly. if you wish for this to be a "living substrate" then you might want to add in a drainage layer, if you are happy to do regular cleanouts then it will be fine : victory:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> i love the looks of it :2thumb:
> 
> 
> i would say that i cannot see a drainage layer under the substrate. if you intend on keeping this viv humid then the substrate will sour pretty quickly. if you wish for this to be a "living substrate" then you might want to add in a drainage layer, if you are happy to do regular cleanouts then it will be fine : victory:


I may just change the substrate every now and then but i do have some hydroleca going spare so could make a drainage layer. I do plan on adding springtails and woodlice. I have had a couple vivs though with drainage layers that ive gave a good spray once a day and ive never actually had to use the drainage layer, never saw water build up.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks nice. ........... and expensive!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Meko said:


> Looks nice. ........... and expensive!


Well it was pretty expensive for someone like me but also well worth it and worth saving for. :2thumb:


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

yup, I like it


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovely! Would be one happy reptile


----------

